
HN Hiring - yitchelle
http://hnhiring.me/
======
necubi
Hey everyone, I'm the creator of hnhiring.me. Surprised to see it pop up now,
as I haven't done much with the site in the past couple of years. It's still
being updated every month with the latest "Who's Hiring?" post, though, so
hopefully people have found it useful. The source is also on GitHub
([http://github.com/mwylde/hnhiring](http://github.com/mwylde/hnhiring)).

As an aside, I've been meaning for ages to do analysis of hiring trends based
on the data. If anybody is interested in this, I have the past year of posts
available in JSON available at [http://hnhiring.me/data/comments-{thread-
id}.json](http://hnhiring.me/data/comments-{thread-id}.json). The thread ids
for fulltime/freelancer for each month are here:
[http://hnhiring.me/data/threads.json](http://hnhiring.me/data/threads.json).

~~~
larsberg
This would be more useful to me (as a hiring manager) with something that
encouraged better links to somebody's accounts / portfolio / etc. instead of
just their usually-empty HN profile.

e.g., I'm currently looking to contract somebody for some devops work here at
Mozilla Research, and going through the set of listings that have 'devops' in
them and actually finding a link to a resume / github account / anything more
substantial than a twitter feed is pretty maddening.

~~~
cjbarber
Given that:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7685170](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7685170)

is coming up on the 1st of June.

I modified the template:

[https://gist.github.com/cjbarber/189c84750cd42309201d](https://gist.github.com/cjbarber/189c84750cd42309201d)

Thoughts?

~~~
larsberg
That's fantastic - thanks much!

------
lwhalen
It might be useful to add a filter to specify remote-only, local-only, or some
combination of the two.

~~~
xerophtye
I have been trying to do that by simply typing "remote" in the search bar on
the page. works good enough i suppose

------
orware
I posted this earlier this month (contains MySQL database exports of the
threads and comments going back to 2011):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7687128](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7687128)

In the link above you can get a copy of the threads/comments data up until May
2014 for the HN Hiring threads (I didn't do anything for the Freelancers
ones).

My initial goal was to do the same (do an analysis of the data) so I also have
an additional schema created that would allow us to associate the variety of
programming languages, tools, locations, and companies together in a
structured way.

I have an idea of how I want to create a frontend that users could contribute
to (I'd like to gamify it a bit so contributors can get some props on the site
for helping get the data analyzed, since that is a pretty manual process), but
haven't had the time to work on it.

------
yaur
hnhire.me (available at this moment) would be a better domain hack IMO. Also
deceptive title, but nice idea.

~~~
samsnelling
I own hire.hn and hirehn.com -- More than willing to collaborate with OP or
someone else on a project with them!

~~~
reagan83
Hey can you update your profile with your contact info?

~~~
samsnelling
Sorry I thought since I had "email" filled in people could reach me. I just
updated it!

------
mxxx
hey, the regex filter is great but if i hit control-F I'm trying to use the
browser search function, you shouldn't be capturing and overriding that.

~~~
rhklein
you can press control-F twice to get the browsers search function.

------
mschuster91
Technical issue: clicking randomly in the text areas scrolls the page up to
the post heading. Highly annoying.

------
josephjrobison
Awesome aggregation, this is useful, thanks.

------
jaaron
Thanks for this. It's a useful reminder that I need to post some job openings
in the next thread.

------
kull
You Know What Really Grinds My Gears? When on any job website I search for H1B
and I am getting plenty of results... with "XXX is unable to provide
sponsorship for H1B Visas at this time."

------
matiasb
Thanks, I'm looking for work :)

------
himanshuy
Thanks for building this.

------
piratebroadcast
This seems an appropriate place to mention that I do Rails and Front-End in
Boston and am looking for a full-time Jr Dev position somewhere- I can be
reached at my username at gmail. Thanks!

